# Pekin chicks



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, I purchased 2 pekin day old chicks and am unsure of what colour one will be when it's grown. I think it may be a millefleurs??
Any ideas?

The second picture is of the other (which I think is a mottled) and a lone quail that hatched out.... The reason for the two new friends I had to purchase to keep Roger (the quail) company!
Many thanks for any ideas.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They are adorable!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice coloring on them!


----------

